# Ultimate Showdown: Pokémon version



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Ultimate Showdown: Pokémon version*

1st: This song can be seen on youtube with the proper words (Type in "Ultimate Showdown of Ultimate Destiny"). This is simply reworded so it's about Pokemon instead of just about everything.

2nd: Writen by Lemon-Demon, words changed to Pokémon Version by Chris Corby, Banjo Turner, Kyle Goodman and Todd Rattenbury

3rd: The alternate endings are based apon Chronicler, Dragonfire, Turtlecash and TaintedICE, the admins (and, in the case of Chron and ICE, retired admins) of Pokémon Turquoise. I may or may not add more based on Butterfree, Negrek, ect

Ok, here we go!


Old Giratina was hoppin' around
Jubilife City like a big Playground
When suddenly Tangrowth burst from the shade
And hit Giratina with a Bullet Seed
Giratina got pissed and began to attack
But didn't expect to be blocked by Chim
Who proceded to open up a can of chim-Fu
When suddenly a Squirtle came out of the blue

And started beatin' up Chimchar
And the both got flattened by Tangrowth's PokéBall
But before it could make it back to the trainer's belt
Cranidos popped out of the ground
And took a Max Eithler from under his skull
And batted Tangrowth away with a Bat-A-Bat-Bat
But he ran out of PP and he ran away
Because Metagross came to save the day...!

This is the Ultimate Showdown Of Ultimate Destiny
Good Guys, Bad Guys and Explosions as far as the eye can see
And only one will survive I wonder who it could be?
This is the Ultimate Showdown Of Pokemon Destiny...!

Giratina took a bite out of Metagross
Like Scruff McGruff took a bite out of crime
Then Chim came back covered in A PokéBall track
But Medicham jumped out and landed on his back
And Tangrowth was injured, and trying to get steady
When Cranidos came back with a Machete
But suddenly something caught his leg and he tripped,
Venusaur took him out with Vine Whip

Then he saw Giratinga sneaking up from behind
So he reached for his leaf which he just couldn't find
Because Tangrowth stole it and he flung it and he missed
And Medicham deflected it with his fist
Then he jumped in the air and he did a Summersault
Whilst Cranidos tried to Pole Vault
Onto Metagross, but they collided in the air
Then they both got hit by Tediursa bear...!

This is the Ultimate Showdown Of Ultimate Destiny
Good Guys, Bad Guys and Explosions as far as the eye can see
And only one will survive I wonder who it could be?
This is the Ultimate Showdown...!

Ninetails sing out in immaculate chorus
As down from the heavens, decended Hitmonlee
Who delivered a Kick which could shatter bones
Into the Bulb of Venusaur
Who fell over on the ground, writhing in pain
As Tangrowth changed back into Tangela
but Lee saw through this clever disguise
And he Kicked Tangrowth's head
Right between the eyes...!

Then Shaymin Sky Forme and Shamin Land Forme
Arbok, Ekans, Gallade the Black Night
Charizard and the Red Gyarados and
Clefairy the Star and an Abra
Metang, Steelix, Pikachu and Mightyena
Electabuzz, Noctowl, every single Rotom Forme
Psyduck, Golduck and Rampardos
Spoink, Geodude, Octillery, Machop

All came out of nowhere lightni' fast
And Kicked Hitmonlee in his Kickin' ass
It was the bloodiest battle that the world ever saw
Trainers looking on in total awe...!

The fight raged on for a century
Many lives were claimed, but eventually
The Champion stood, the rest saw the better
Arceus with a bloodstained Poffin...!

This is the Ultimate Showdown Of Ultimate Destiny!
Good Guys, Bad Guys and Explosions as far as the eye can see
And only one will survive I wonder who it could be?
This is the Ultimate Showdown
(This is the Ultimate Showdown)
This is the Ultimate Showdown
(This is the Ultimate Showdown)
This is the Ultimate Showdown Of Pokemon Destiny...!



Turquoisian Special Endings:
The fight raged on for a century
Many lives were claimed, but eventually
The Champion stood, the rest saw the better
Chronicler with a bloodstained Glalie...!

This is the Ultimate Showdown Of Ultimate Destiny!
Good Guys, Bad Guys and Explosions as far as the eye can see
And only one will survive I wonder who it could be?
This is the Ultimate Showdown
(This is the Ultimate Showdown)
This is the Ultimate Showdown
(This is the Ultimate Showdown)
This is the Ultimate Showdown Of Pokemon Destiny...!

~~~

The fight raged on for a century
Many lives were claimed, but eventually
The Champion stood, the rest saw the better
Tainted ICE and his lil' Cleffa!

This is the Ultimate Showdown Of Ultimate Destiny!
Good Guys, Bad Guys and Explosions as far as the eye can see
And only one will survive I wonder who it could be?
This is the Ultimate Showdown
(This is the Ultimate Showdown)
This is the Ultimate Showdown
(This is the Ultimate Showdown)
This is the Ultimate Showdown Of Pokemon Destiny...!

~~~

The fight raged on for a century
Many lives were claimed, but eventually
The Champion stood, the rest saw the better
Dragonfire, in a pillar of fire!

This is the Ultimate Showdown Of Ultimate Destiny!
Good Guys, Bad Guys and Explosions as far as the eye can see
And only one will survive I wonder who it could be?
This is the Ultimate Showdown
(This is the Ultimate Showdown)
This is the Ultimate Showdown
(This is the Ultimate Showdown)
This is the Ultimate Showdown Of Pokemon Destiny...!

~~~

The fight raged on for a century
Many lives were claimed, but eventually
The Champion stood, the rest saw the better
Turtlecash and a massive Turtwig!

This is the Ultimate Showdown Of Ultimate Destiny!
Good Guys, Bad Guys and Explosions as far as the eye can see
And only one will survive I wonder who it could be?
This is the Ultimate Showdown
(This is the Ultimate Showdown)
This is the Ultimate Showdown
(This is the Ultimate Showdown)
This is the Ultimate Showdown Of Pokemon Destiny...!


----------

